# Meine alte X850XT



## Falco (20. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich dachte mir ich zeig euch mal ein Video wie Crysis auf einer alten X850XT läuft! Sie ist zwar schon fasst 4 jahre alt, aber wie man sehen kann noch gut in form

Ich habe mir früher mal vor 3 jahren eine MSI X850XT PCIe gekauft und wahr von ihrer leistung sehr überrascht!! Nach einem Jahr wurde sie mir zu langsam und ich übertacktete sie: GPU 520/612 RAM 540/630!! Die GPU ging natürlich nicht ohne Pencil Mod so hoch!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als Crysis rauskahm dachte ich sofort, das musste unbedingt mal testen!
Und ich wahr wieder überrascht, ich konnte Crysis mit dem PCGH-Tool auf Medium bis High flüssig spielen!! Wahnsinn 

Hier das Video: YouTube - Crysis mit einer X850XT


Das wahr mal ne Karte! Sie hat 3 jahre bei mir durchgehalten bis die leistung zu schwach wurde und ich zur 9800GT zugriff


----------



## Haekksler (20. September 2008)

Falco schrieb:


> Hier das Video: YouTube - Crysis mit einer X850XT


@OT kuuuuhl, da mag einer acdc *g*


----------



## blaubär (20. September 2008)

Hach, bald ist mein "neuer" Dualcore für mein S939 da und dann wird auch Crysis gezockt.
Ich hab auch ne x850xt-pe drinne!


----------



## push@max (20. September 2008)

Mit dem direkten Konkurrenten, einer Gefroce 6800Ultra ließ sich Crysis nicht so gut zocken.


----------



## Fransen (21. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Mit dem direkten Konkurrenten, einer Gefroce 6800Ultra ließ sich Crysis nicht so gut zocken.



Stimmt, habe ich bei einem Freund auch gesehen.
-->>da lief Crysis nicht so toll...

Das mit der X850XT ist schon nicht schlecht, coole Idee das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Falco (21. September 2008)

Ich bin gerade dabei noch einen RAM-Pencilmod zu machen! Meine CPU habe ich ja inzwischen auf 2.99GHz übertacktet und neue RAM's von Corsair 2x1GB DDR800@ DDR1020 sind auch drinn und übertacktet!! Mal sehen ob ich die Qualie dann noch höher schrauben kann?!

Achso das ruckeln liegt übrigens nicht am system!! Ich habe das Video mit Movie Maker bearbeitet, dadurch ruckelt es auf einmal!

Naja bald kommts nächste


----------



## push@max (21. September 2008)

Braucht Crysis aber nicht Shader-Model 3? 

Die Karte hat doch aber nur 2 oder? Aber guter Vergleich hiert


----------



## Falco (21. September 2008)

Ne, man kann auch mit shader model 2 Crysis spielen!! Es stehen dann ebend nur weniger Grafikfunktionen zur verfügung


----------



## sebastian003 (21. September 2008)

wah, die x850xt werkelt noch bei mir im pc, und ich finde sie überragend gut (für damalige verhältnisse), mal schaun wie die die crysis demo auf ihr läuft.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. September 2008)

Das hätte ich nicht erwartet das die die sooo schnell ist ....


----------



## Korn86 (22. Oktober 2008)

Falco schrieb:


> Ne, man kann auch mit shader model 2 Crysis spielen!! Es stehen dann ebend nur weniger Grafikfunktionen zur verfügung



Das ist dann wohl auch der Grund weshalb das mit der X850XT besser läuft als mit einer 6800 Ultra, wenn man bei der 6800 Ultra auch SM 2.0 einsetzen würde müsste das eigentlich auch so flüssig laufen wie mit der X850XT


----------

